# DINOSAURS.



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 1, 2011)

*DINOSAURS. + Other prehistoric reptiles~*

What's your favourite dinosaur species? Don't mind if you get the name wrong, you can post a picture if you want.

Mine would be the T-Rex, because Jurassic Park and such. 8D


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Acrocanthosaurus, myself. That's one badass dinosaur.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 1, 2011)

ankylosaurus

how you gunna bite at me dawg? i got armor plating and tail hammer. B]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2011)

Archeopteryx




I liked dinosaurs before Jurassic park, and still underground.


----------



## Quick Wolf (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd probably say raptors, any kind really. The main reasons why, they're fast, smart, and cool looking.

Mine would be the T-Rex, because Jurassic Park and such. 8D

That's a close second for me, gotta love Jurassic Park.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, how many of you are able to write pachycephalosaurus in one go without using a spellchecker ? I know I can 

That's my number 2 dinosaur just after the acrocanthosaurus. It's just such a crazy badass.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 1, 2011)

pachycephalosaurus. Is that right? Btw, Pterodactyl meself. (I find it amusing that this thread ends up so close to Misconceptions thread x3)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Deinonychus <3


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are some fine fiiine choices, I like you guys, you have good taste.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Brontosaurus! Just for being so stupendously large.

Oh, wait a minute http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apatosaurus


----------



## Onnes (Sep 1, 2011)

Quetzalcoatlus


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Archeopteryx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were what, 3 years old when Jurassic Park came out? Every 3 year old like dinosaurs.

I'm a big fan of the Argentinosaurus. Fully grown at over 100 tons, and about 140 feet in length, it's possibly the largest land animal that ever lived.


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2011)

pterodactyl (probably doesn't count)


----------



## Corto (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck I keep forgetting the name from T Rex's friend in dinosaur comics. He's a pretty dope dude.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> Fuck I keep forgetting the name from T Rex's friend in dinosaur comics. He's a pretty dope dude.



Utahraptor


----------



## Lunar (Sep 1, 2011)

Dakosaurus.  
http://www.disclose.tv/files/photos/780965ae22ea6aeL.jpg


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> Fuck I keep forgetting the name from T Rex's friend in dinosaur comics. He's a pretty dope dude.


Dromiceiomimus?


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

Dimetrodon has been my favorite since I was three.


----------



## Corto (Sep 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Utahraptor


 Yes, that one! He's cool.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

In fact I lied. I can't choose a favorite dinosaur because I love ALL THE DINOSAURS 

That's what happens when you want to be a paleontologist folks.


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Brontosaurus! Just for being so stupendously large.
> 
> Oh, wait a minute http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apatosaurus


I was just about to tell you that there is no such thing as a Brontosaurus. I am glad you knew.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I was just about to tell you that there is no such thing as a Brontosaurus. I am glad you knew.



I lived with a guy who was a bit of a pedant when it came to such things. Speaking of knowing things though, what in the name of science is your avatar doing? I cannot for the life of me work it out.


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> I lived with a guy who was a bit of a pedant when it came to such things. Speaking of knowing things though, what in the name of science is your avatar doing? I cannot for the life of me work it out.


My avatar is Rainbow Dash from_ My Little Pony Friendship is Magic_ kicking whilst derping.


When I was a kid during the winter holidays I would tie all of my toy dinosaurs up with yarn and pretend that they were reindeer and I was santa and with all of my dinosaurs I would fly around the world. (Or at least at least my bedroom.)


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Archeopteryx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MY DAY HAS BEEN MADE.*







CannonFodder said:


> still underground


_i c wat u did there_


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 1, 2011)

Dilophosaurus yo, not the shitty one from JP but the real deal. Its like a cassowary on steroids.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hey, how many of you are able to write pachycephalosaurus in one go without using a spellchecker ? I know I can




Eustreptospondylus.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

DINOSAURS, YES.

I can't pick a favourite, because they are all awesome. I do like the smaller predator types that would run about in packs being dicks and bringing down far bigger dinorawrs.
And Utahraptor's a pretty cool guy. Eh feathers and didn't afraid of anything. (Except extinction.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 1, 2011)

DINOSAUR DAMMIT


----------



## Wreth (Sep 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Dimetrodon has been my favorite since I was three.



This is not a dinosaur.





But it is still an awesome prehistoric animal. Acceptable.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

Wreth said:


> This is not a dinosaur.



YOU'RE not a dinosaur.


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 1, 2011)

Allosaurus has all my love.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to love dinosaurs as a kid. What the hell happened? Now I forget everything about them.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Feathered raptors of any kind are my favorite, although archeopteryx is awesome too.  And the various horned and plated ones like triceratops and stegosaurus.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> YOU'RE not a dinosaur.



Don't remind me ;~;


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Feathered raptors of any kind are my favorite



I thought all raptors were feathered.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I used to love dinosaurs as a kid. What the hell happened? Now I forget everything about them.



Didn't we all? I think this is a terrible side effect of 'growing up'. We forget all of the awesome crap we used to know. The first time I saw Jurassic Park, I could name like everything in it. Now, maybe three off the top my head?

Also. Ankylsaurus, because I've always wanted to see one of those get into a fight with something. http://images.wikia.com/dinosaurs/images/8/8d/Ankylosaurus-766345.jpg


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

People call me obsessed because I'm one of the only twenty-somethings I know that is still dinosaur-crazy. Then again I want to make dinos my job so maybe there a connection ...


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

Archeopteryx, definitely.
I took a moment to decide which I liked more, raptors or pterodactyls ~but a archeopteryx is best of both worlds.
I think it's so popular amongst furs because it is also a hybrid animal. What do you say? =O


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> Archeopteryx, definitely.
> I took a moment to decide which I liked more, raptors or pterodactyls ~but a archeopteryx is best of both worlds.
> I think it's so popular amongst furs because it is also a hybrid animal. What do you say? =O



I kind of agree ... maybe it's because they kinda-sorta look like raptors, but have fur-like protofeathers, meaning the average furry can still relate without having to shift his preference into the realm of magnificient scales (though now it is common knowledge that raptors did indeed possess similar feathers), but at the same time it also has wings, so the guy can be like "duurr I kan fly lookit meh" (although the truth is the archeopteryx was probably more of an awkward short distance glider but whatever I digress). Or maybe I'm just spouting incomprehensible BS like I usually do past 11PM when I'm tired ...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

As has been said before: what's with people being expected to "outgrow dinosaurs" unless they have a career based reason to like them? This does extend to other animals, too, though.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

I was the only 4-year-old I know of that knew Pachycephalosaurus, Parasaurolophus, Quetzalcoatlus, Shantungasaurus, etc etc, and could pronounce them all properly. I was OBSESSED.

Fortunately I have retained most of that knowledge, as said obsession lasted at least 10 years.

My favorites are the spinosaurids, just because I love the head shape so much:
Spinosaurus: http://healthstones.com/dinosaurdata/s/spinosaurus/spinosaurus.jpg
Suchomimus: http://www.nhm.ac.uk/resources/natu...rs/dino-directory/colour/src/Suchomimus1C.jpg
Baryonyx: http://images.wikia.com/jurassicpark/images/e/e9/Baryonyx12.jpg
Irritator (possibly the most hilarious dino name ever): http://www.dinosaurcentral.com/images/fieldguide/irritator_l.jpg

Closely followed by, in no particular order (usually chosen by name or head shape):
Cryolophosaurus: http://www.arizonaskiesmeteorites.com/Unique_Gift_Ideas/Cryolophosaurus.jpg
Therizinosaurus (possibly the most badass herbivore to ever exist): http://www.dinosaur-world.com/feathered_dinosaurs/species/therizinosaurus_cheloniformis.gif
Neovenator: http://www.dinosaurisle.com/images/NEOVENATOR.jpg
Nanotyrannus: http://images.wikia.com/dinosaurs/images/d/d3/Nanotyrannus27.jpg
_Dracorex hogwartsia_ (What can I say? I'm a HP fan): http://farm1.static.flickr.com/56/151313418_c176f5be43_o.jpg

And favorite PREHISTORIC REPTILES (These are not dinosaurs, people >:C -pet peeve-):
Ornithocheirus: http://csotonyi.com/Ornithocheirus.jpg
Liopleurodon (I knew what this was WAAY before Charlie): http://planetdinosaur.com/marine_reptiles/images/liopleurodon2.jpg
Postosuchus: http://www.cmstudio.com/image/Postosuchus031.jpg
Dunkleosteus (technically a fish, but): http://www.dinocasts.com/images/products/Dunkleosteus terrelli64.jpg

Okay, I'm gonna stop now before I spam up your thread with every species I know.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2011)

Is Godzilla a dinosaur? I'm answering this question with Godzilla.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 1, 2011)

BAYRONOX FTW also spinosaurus I loev them bothe :>


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Genus Parasauralophus. Flute heads! (Maybe.)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

Conker said:


> Is Godzilla a dinosaur? I'm answering this question with Godzilla.



Isn't he a mutated iguana?


----------



## morphology (Sep 1, 2011)

I love all dinosaurs, but my favorite is definitely Triceratops.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 1, 2011)

I am all about the archeopteryx. In fact I ought to make a sona for it. 

I'm also a fan of the Germanodactylus. or any pterosaur. 
This was my dream as a child

I hate the jurassic park T-rex, it bugs the crap out of me that it's giant >.<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

morphology said:


> I love all dinosaurs, but my favorite is definitely Triceratops.



Cera-fag detected.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 1, 2011)

archeopteryx (I didn't know they were so popular ) 

And well all of them xD I'm also thinking about Paleontology as a career so I'm trying to re-remember all that Dino info I lost 'growing up' as well.



(side note: Anyone play the Dino SIM game Exhibited? I love the art xD)


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

Wreth said:


> This is not a dinosaur.



This more soundly ruins my childhood than all the abominations that furries have ever drawn. I read about it in my big book of dinosaurs as a kid... please tell me you are not serious... :'C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> This more soundly ruins my childhood than all the abominations that furries have ever drawn. I read about it in my big book of dinosaurs as a kid... please tell me you are not serious... :'C



Not a dinosaur- actualy more mamale like :>


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I kind of agree ... maybe it's because they kinda-sorta look like raptors, but have fur-like protofeathers, meaning the average furry can still relate without having to shift his preference into the realm of magnificient scales (though now it is common knowledge that raptors did indeed possess similar feathers), but at the same time it also has wings, so the guy can be like "duurr I kan fly lookit meh" (although the truth is the archeopteryx was probably more of an awkward short distance glider but whatever I digress). Or maybe I'm just spouting incomprehensible BS like I usually do past 11PM when I'm tired ...


No, not BS at all you bring up some really good points. :]I mean another reason why I loved them was due to their color scheme. Thanks to the feathers, some where just so damn colorful!....Sparkle-dino. =@w@=


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Not a dinosaur- actualy more mamale like :>


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Isn't he a mutated iguana?


/shrug. He beat the shit out of all my dinosaur toys when I was a kid :3


----------



## Fay V (Sep 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Not a dinosaur- actualy more mamale like :>



I thought most of the dinosaurs were more mammal like, the bone density stuff and all that. Why is this not a dinosaur. I demand answers! rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2011)

Deo where did you get that


that's the best image

Oh, my favorite dinosaur is probably MEGALODON even though it was just a huge-ass shark and not a "dinosaur".


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I thought most of the dinosaurs were more mammal like, the bone density stuff and all that. Why is this not a dinosaur. I demand answers! rabble rabble rabble!



I understood that Dimetradon was a pre-dinosaur lizard thing... like it was probably still cold blooded and so it got itself a sail on its back to heat its blood in cold mornings so it could go rampaging before anyone else was warm enough to run away.

i would have said Dimetradon but ive known quite well that it wasn't an actual dino so i didnt... but its still bad ass.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I thought most of the dinosaurs were more mammal like, the bone density stuff and all that. Why is this not a dinosaur. I demand answers! rabble rabble rabble!



They're just not dinosaurs. They're synapsids. They lived during the Permian period, and true dinosaurs didn't show up until the Triassic period, so by definition they're not dinosaurs. They're called "mammalian reptiles".

Pterodactlys, Pteranodons, Mososaurs, Plesiosaurs, and all those others aren't dinosaurs either. They're prehistoric reptiles.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 1, 2011)

Novaluna said:


> They're just not dinosaurs. They're synapsids. They lived during the Permian period, and true dinosaurs didn't show up until the Triassic period, so by definition they're not dinosaurs. They're called "mammalian reptiles".
> 
> Pterodactlys, Pteranodons, Mososaurs, Plesiosaurs, and all those others aren't dinosaurs either. They're prehistoric reptiles.



huh, learn something new everyday...


----------



## Deo (Sep 1, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Deo where did you get that
> 
> 
> that's the best image


I edited this image http://images.meredith.com/parents/images/2010/07/l_101607398.jpg


----------



## Onnes (Sep 1, 2011)

The formal definition of dinosaur is a pain in the ass. By necessity, a dinosaur clade also includes birds. Hence birds are dinosaurs, and dinosaurs never really went extinct.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 1, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The formal definition of dinosaur is a pain in the ass. By necessity, a dinosaur clade also includes birds. Hence birds are dinosaurs, and dinosaurs never really went extinct.



at museum of the rockies (a very great museum with a lot of awesome info on dinosaurs) there is a part of the display with the question "are dinosuars alive today?" It has a picture of the MSU ducks. this amuses me endlessly to imagine the ducks as on the verge of a jurassic park killing spree.


----------



## morphology (Sep 2, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Cera-fag detected.



B'awww I'm gonna go cry into my tub of plastic dinosaurs. :v

Not gonna lie, I was obsessed with The Land Before Time when I was little, and Cera was my favorite.  I even named my favorite toy triceratops after her because I was an unoriginal little twerp.


----------



## Vella C Raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine was always Triceratops. :3


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah, archeopteryx. 
The only neat minifact I ever had about dinosaurs deals with them most likely being warm-blooded. That and _ARCHEOPTERYX ARE AWESOME_
/shades
/jetpack

_*PSHOOOOOOOOOOO*_.
See, I need the jetpack, 'cause archeopteryx couldn't fly c:

But hey, Eoraptor's pretty sweet too. So tiny! |D


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The formal definition of dinosaur is a pain in the ass. By necessity, a dinosaur clade also includes birds. Hence birds are dinosaurs, and dinosaurs never really went extinct.



Dinosaurs by definition have teeth. Birds do not have teeth, and therefore are not dinosaurs. They are descendants of dinosaurs, but not dinosaurs themselves. That would be like saying dolphins' ancestors were artiodactyls, so dolphins must be artiodactyls, and therefore artiodactyls never went extinct.

Whale evolution amazes me, btw. Check out this chart: http://skywalker.cochise.edu/wellerr/students/whales/whales_files/image001.gif How the hell did we get from a cat/dog/hyena conglomeration to an animal that's regularly mistaken for a fish? XD


----------



## Onnes (Sep 2, 2011)

Novaluna said:


> Dinosaurs by definition have teeth. Birds do not have teeth, and therefore are not dinosaurs. They are descendants of dinosaurs, but not dinosaurs themselves.



From an evolutionary standpoint, dinosaurs need to be identified as a proper clade, Dinosauria. Clades should be monophyletic, hence Dinosauria must include birds.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoatzins. They're alive, but definitely dinosaurs.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 2, 2011)

Velociraptor -thumbs up-


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Onnes said:


> From an evolutionary standpoint, dinosaurs need to be identified as a proper clade, Dinosauria. Clades should be monophyletic, hence Dinosauria must include birds.



But then by the same logic, shouldn't all mammals be considered rodents/rodent-like, because the first mammals were rodents/rodent-like?

Besides, not all dinosaurs are ancestors of birds in the first place. Birds are descendants of ornithischian dinosaurs, not saurischians.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be unoriginal here, and say pyroraptor.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> No, not BS at all you bring up some really good points. :]I mean another reason why I loved them was due to their color scheme. Thanks to the feathers, some where just so damn colorful!....Sparkle-dino. =@w@=



It's interesting that you should bring their colouring to bear as a reason for liking them, considering all we have of them are million-year-old imprints in stone ... the colours are just artists renditions. Not trying to break your dream or anything, just sayin' :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 2, 2011)

Does Pakasuchus kapilimai count? I want one of the adorable little things as a pet. Who's a good cat-crocodile? You're a good cat-crocodile.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Does Pakasuchus kapilimai count? I want one of the adorable little things as a pet. Who's a good cat-crocodile? You're a good cat-crocodile.



D'AAAAAWWWWW

Also, I agree with the above posters in that I distinctly remember reading from somwhere that the Dimetrodon was a mammal.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 2, 2011)

Novaluna said:


> But then by the same logic, shouldn't all mammals be considered rodents/rodent-like, because the first mammals were rodents/rodent-like?



The earliest shrew-like creatures aren't actually members of Mammalia, which begins with the split between monotremes and the marsupials and placentals. Rodentia is its own order further down the line.



> Besides, not all dinosaurs are ancestors of birds in the first place. Birds are descendants of ornithischian dinosaurs, not saurischians.



If you want to include both groups within the same clade, then you have to include a common ancestor. Dinosauria can be defined as beginning with the most recent common ancestor of Ornithischia and Saurischia.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 2, 2011)

Velociraptors hands down. You can't beat a raptor. Also they're the only ones who will survive the velocirapture


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 2, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Velociraptors hands down. You can't beat a raptor. Also they're the only ones who will survive the velocirapture



Well, those with the freshest, most succulent livers will be spared at first. And then eaten. Praise the words of Raptor Jesus!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

Utah Raptors.  |3


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

Some of these aren't dinosaurs :X


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> Some of these aren't dinosaurs :X



Hey guys


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hey guys


My collection of dino facts books doesn't allow me to enjoy to simpleness of others , I'M NOT ALLOWED TO GO NEAR MY LOCAL MUSEUM BECAUSE OF IT D: 

Carcharodontosaurus, they kept eating my rexes and spinos in my Jurassic Park game.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> My collection of dino facts books doesn't allow me to enjoy to simpleness of others , I'M NOT ALLOWED TO GO NEAR MY LOCAL MUSEUM BECAUSE OF IT D:
> 
> Carcharodontosaurus, they kept eating my rexes and spinos in my Jurassic Park game.



I still think the acrocanthosaurus from that game looks way more badass, while still being in the same size category.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I still think the acrocanthosaurus from that game looks way more badass, while still being in the same size category.


High spine made the pitbull of the game


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> High spine made the pitbull of the game



I don't quite follow ? Could you please re-phrase that while I'm imagining you spelling it out word-by-word real slowly ?


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I don't quite follow ? Could you please re-phrase that while I'm imagining you spelling it out word-by-word real slowly ?


Acrocanthosaurus high spine and stocky build made it the pitbull or bulldog in the game for me.

Sorry I just game back from a very stressful job interview... I should eat something.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

Oooohh, ok. You're right I guess, they did give her quite a peculiar appearance ... And it's ok. Everyone has one of "those days" :V


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Oooohh, ok. You're right I guess, they did give her quite a peculiar appearance ... And it's ok. Everyone has one of "those days" :V


Don't worry that " while I'm imagining you spelling it out word-by-word real slowly" only makes me hate you just a tini tiny bit.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel the need to respond to this in some way but I'm not sure how ... So I'll just post a picture of a cool dinosaur to muddle the issue. How about a good old-fashioned Therizinosaurus ? That one been debunked or renamed or reclassified yet ? I thought not. Who'd mess with THAT (supposedly mostly harmless herbivore) ?


----------



## israfur (Sep 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It's interesting that you should bring their colouring to bear as a reason for liking them, considering all we have of them are million-year-old imprints in stone ... the colours are just artists renditions. Not trying to break your dream or anything, just sayin' :V


Oh no, they are indeed a palate of various colors. Being an Ancient Anubian and all, I was most certainly there.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 2, 2011)

I forgot 'bout this one. Does Liopleurodon count?


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 2, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I forgot 'bout this one. Does Liopleurodon count?



Only if it's magical.


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2011)

Leviathan melvillei. Aka the giant carnivorous whale. I don't care if it's a dinosaur or not. It fucking ate other whales.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Only if it's magical.


FUUUUUUU-

open the door
get on the floor
everybody walk the dinosaur!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Only if it's magical.



Saw that one coming.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 2, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Saw that one coming.



The funny thing is, I hate those animations. It was just the first thing that sprang to mind.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 3, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The earliest shrew-like creatures aren't actually members of Mammalia, which begins with the split between monotremes and the marsupials and placentals. Rodentia is its own order further down the line.



Then I'm left to believe the current classification system is flawed, because dinosaurs are still classified under Reptilia while birds are under Aves. They are all technically amniotes, but so are all mammals, all reptiles, and all birds, so then nothing but fish, amphibians and invertebrates could ever go extinct...and that's a bit unreasonable.


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm renaming this thread to DINOSAURS. + Other prehistoric reptiles, since some of our favourite dinosaurs aren't considered dinosaurs anymore XD ALSO, I don't know what this thing is but it looks fucking awsome:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 7, 2011)

I KNOW THIS IS A FISH BUT I REALLY WANT TO POST THIS

Helicoprion fishy!

Although some people say the tooth whorl looks like this- 

Different jaw

Still. Pretty badass either way.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

^ satan had sex with a buzzsaw and a fish


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

Since it seemed we somewhat moved away from dinosaurs proper, I would like to direct your attention to the Dunkleosteus.

I mean, for realzies, a 8 to 10 meter, 5 ton monster with that bony scary-ass face ??? That thing is boss.


----------



## israfur (Sep 7, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Since it seemed we somewhat moved away from dinosaurs proper, I would like to direct your attention to the Dunkleosteus.
> 
> I mean, for realzies, a 8 to 10 meter, 5 ton monster with that bony scary-ass face ??? That thing is boss.


I saw that thing in a museum and it was huge. D: Nightmare fuel much.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> the Dunkleosteus.


I remember that guy, I murdered him the citadel and saved the world

that was a thing


----------



## Luca (Sep 7, 2011)

Spinosuarus man!







It's got spine in the fucking name...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 7, 2011)

Dilophosaurus.

I don't even know why I like them so much. I just do.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Gota say Velociraptors :>


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd accuse the 3 posters above me of being jurassic park-tards if I wasn't the biggest of them all :V


----------



## israfur (Sep 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Dilophosaurus.
> 
> I don't even know why I like them so much. I just do.


Because it's exactly like an upgraded Velociraptor, it's huge, badass, and scarier looking. >:'D


----------



## Xeno (Sep 11, 2011)

I've always loved the Tyrannosaurus Rex, don't know why.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 11, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Since it seemed we somewhat moved away from dinosaurs proper, I would like to direct your attention to the Dunkleosteus.
> 
> I mean, for realzies, a 8 to 10 meter, 5 ton monster with that bony scary-ass face ??? That thing is boss.


Exactly who I was thinking of when I read the topic, that's really the one I liked from that ancient era. If I had to pick a dinosaur it'd be Elasmosaurus, then the Pliosaur.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 13, 2011)

I like how birds are more closely related to say, a velociraptor than a velociraptor is to a stegosaurus. Yet most people think dinosaurs as one group, and birds as another.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

All of you Jurassic Park-tards know that Velociraptors were minature right? They're only claim to fame is the feathered growths and the fact that people don't know what they're really about.

Utahraptors all the way. Not as cool sounding but they'll murderlize you a new one.


----------



## Namic (Sep 13, 2011)

Raptor of course! 

You can ride those bastards!

I SHALL NAME YOU YOSHI!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 13, 2011)

Everybody get on the floor. Everybody *walk* the dinosaur :V


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 13, 2011)

Hah, I used to obsessed with dinosaurs. In elementary school, my best friend and I wanted to be paleontologists, and we'd go to the library to check out books waaay beyond our level of understanding then pretend to read them.

I used to really like parasaurolophus, just because of the way its name is spelled, but now I like archaeopteryx better.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 13, 2011)

Deo I am sorry you are disappoint

I hope this makes up for it


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Deo I am sorry you are disappoint
> 
> I hope this makes up for it



It's so cute. I would _definitely _keep it as a pet in my house.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 13, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> It's so cute. I would _definitely _keep it as a pet in my house.



18 tons of sheer fun. 

also here is another dinosaur


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> also here is another dinosaur



That is just a parrot with laser eyes  : |


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is just a parrot with laser eyes  : |



Just wait till Foof hears of this.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Just wait till Foof hears of this.



That is enough time for me to fortify my dorm with mirrors to deflect the laser.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is enough time for me to fortify my dorm with mirrors to deflect the laser.



Its got a fucking jet pack and missiles. You will surely suffer.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Its got a fucking jet pack and missiles. You will surely suffer.


Bring it. I'm bringing the entire cast of Jurassic Park to take on your Dinosaur army.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is just a parrot with laser eyes  : |


_*EXCUSE ME*_
I'll show _you_ parrot with laser eyes >:U
AND A JET-ENGINE PACK WITH MISSILE ATTACHMENTS
We didn't go extinct, we went out in style.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> We didn't go extinct, we went out in style.



You guys are deader than disco :v


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> _*EXCUSE ME*_
> I'll show _you_ parrot with laser eyes >:U
> AND A JET-ENGINE PACK WITH MISSILE ATTACHMENTS
> We didn't go extinct, we went out in style.



Isn't that even worse? To slowly become so obselete that Mom Corp. won't even engineer any more?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You guys are deader than disco :v


Our rattlin' bones keeping beat to the new age of musical frivolity! :y


Fenrari said:


> Isn't that even worse? To slowly become so obsolete that Mom Corp. won't even engineer any more?


Pfft naw, The ice age was caused when my Jetenginepack crashed to earth, not a giant meteor like everybody thinks. What's a Mom Corporation?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Pfft naw, The ice age was caused when my Jetenginepack crashed to earth, not a giant meteor like everybody thinks. What's a Mom Corporation?



Futurama reference.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Futurama reference.


 Dang this free broadcast television o' mine :c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Dang this free broadcast television o' mine :c



ikr, we only get 10 channels of crap


----------



## Onnes (Sep 14, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Dang this free broadcast television o' mine :c



You can watch it all for free online. No excuses!


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 14, 2011)

Onnes said:


> You can watch it all for free online. No excuses!


When you never see it on tv at all, you hardly ever have a hankerin' to see it elsewhere. Can't enjoy something you don't know, and it never occurred suddenly to me that "I SHOULD BE WATCHING THIS!", whilst browsing the internet.

However, this may work. Thanks for the link c:


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember making a model of a troodon in my fourth grade class. It was supposedly a highly intelligent species. I think that it is my favorite dinosaur.

Do you guys remember that episode of Star Trek Voyager, where they met a species, the Voth, that supposedly had evolved from the Hadrosaur of earth? I think it was called "Distant Origin." They were apparently smart enough to escape the asteroid that destroyed so many other dinosaurs and make it into the Delta Quadrant.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 16, 2011)

Skullmiser said:


> I remember making a model of a troodon in my fourth grade class. It was supposedly a highly intelligent species. I think that it is my favorite dinosaur.
> 
> Do you guys remember that episode of Star Trek Voyager, where they met a species, the Voth, that supposedly had evolved from the Hadrosaur of earth? I think it was called "Distant Origin." They were apparently smart enough to escape the asteroid that destroyed so many other dinosaurs and make it into the Delta Quadrant.



I KNOW THAT EPISODE was really cool. They were awesome aliens  And yeah, I think it was Distant Origin.


----------

